# Best Lighting for 75 gallon Low tech tank.



## BlazednSleepy (Aug 21, 2010)

I also would like to point out that I currently have a 36inch Marineland LEd lighting fixture for my 40 gallon. Its pretty good. But theres algae on the anubias. Only plants in the tank at the moment.

Do you think my current 36 inch raised above the tank about 10 inches would be good for 75 gallon? 48 inches?

The site says 6000k white leds 16 of them and 8 blue leds, 1200 lumens.


----------



## rballi (Mar 4, 2010)

2x55 kit from AH supply might be a nice, inexpensive option....i know they sell t5 retrokits too other than the pc's.


----------



## BlazednSleepy (Aug 21, 2010)

Wouldnt 2 55watt bulbs be too much?

WHat about this?

http://www.marinedepot.com/Hagen_Gl..._for_Aquariums-Hagen-HG13910-FWLTFIT5-vi.html


----------



## rballi (Mar 4, 2010)

well, i dont know the exact numbers, but i think PAR measurements from T5 would be higher than the pc kits because they have more restrike ...but i am not sure what the reflecters are like on the hagen fixture. The AH supply kits have excellent reflectors. Since your tank is 48", would have to get the 2x54 model which would be pretty comparable to the AH kits, other than the price...


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

If it were my tank I'd put 2 48" Coralife T5NO fixtures over it. Then you can play with the photoperiods to see what works best.


----------



## BlazednSleepy (Aug 21, 2010)

lauraleellbp said:


> If it were my tank I'd put 2 48" Coralife T5NO fixtures over it. Then you can play with the photoperiods to see what works best.


I cant seem to find anything about coralife fixtures.

Could you send me a link?

If I were to do two would i have to raise it or put directly over the tank?


----------



## ancona46 (Feb 2, 2011)

i have a oddyssea 4x54 on my 75 g with diy co2 and it seems to work great for the price


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

These: http://www.bigalsonline.com/Fish_Li...eries-Double-Linear-Strip-Lights.html?tc=fish

No you wouldn't need to raise them up off the tank, due to their design they're not super high output like T5HOs would be.

Only reason you need two of them is for better back-to-front coverage since your tank is 18" deep.


----------



## rballi (Mar 4, 2010)

ahsupply.com 

These are nice cause of how customizable they are....


----------



## Buff Daddy (Oct 19, 2010)

ancona46 said:


> i have a oddyssea 4x54 on my 75 g with diy co2 and it seems to work great for the price


I agree! Bang for the buck, it's the Odyssea 216W total (2 banks of 108W) for ~$100 from aquatraders. Comes with 6700* bulbs and LED moonlights.


----------

